# I'm confused about adding what amounts of salt.



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Everything I read on the internet has a different amount of salt to add for cichlids. Everyone differs from 3/4 teaspoon (Mawai) per 10 gallons, to 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons and even 1 tablespoon for 10 gallons. What do you guys do, I picked Mawai because it seems to be in the middle and everybody can tolerate it. 
Thanks


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't add just regular aquarium salt!!!!!! :shock: If you're going to mess with the water chemistry in your tank, use products that are specially forumlated to replicate the minerals and salts that are found in the lake... Not products that increase the salinity! Try Cichlid Lake Salts and Malawi/Victoria Buffer by Seachem.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

If you already have high pH hard water, you won't need to add any salt if you don't want to. That's your choice. However, I do agree that if you do want to add salts, do not use regular aquarium salt.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah I know what all is in the cichlid salts and even how to make it which is all they sell, the stuff is baking soda, marine salt and epsom salt and they call it cichlid salt. But everybody says different amounts to add and that is what is confusing.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are unsure, don't add it. Ever product comes with dosing instructions. AS stated above, if you have hard water do add anything. Its easier to acclimate your fish with your water than try to change your water to them. If they were bought at a lfs, odds are they are adapted to your water already.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah, the thing says 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons. I'm just going to get a test kit to find out how much for my water


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Um, how many gallons are you dosing?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

55 gallon tank, um I have around 9 teaspoons worth so far and I am going to wait and figure everthing out and 3 teaspoons equals a tablespoon


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO i have tried seachem's lake salt before, didnt tell a damn difference compared to when i didnt use it, almost all breeders here dont bother with it, it's more trouble then beneficial for real!

It's not necesssary just to sell something and tell u, u need it, lol. I think if u forgot to put it in during water changes or something could prolly have a negative effect u know changes in water parimeters, just not worth using it, i dont tell a difference with the fish, just feed them NLS and u be cool.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

I agree with Malawian, either the real deal metallic salts or none at all.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

NLS, I'm not up on these abreviations yet


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

NLS=New Life Spectrum best food for african peacocks/haps and tangs, not for mbuna species though(too high in protein)

This is the stuff:


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW! :shock: That's a *huge* bucket of NLS!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Cameraman, you are on the right track ( how much salt to add ), when you mentioned testing. Check your hardness ( KH, GH ) and PH. Experiment until you can get these correct with whatever the species needs are.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

malawi4me2 @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> WOW!   :shock:   That's a *huge* bucket of NLS!!!!!!!  LOL



LOL, well the LFS here wants $10 for 1/4lb of it in lil containers, and 5lbs online of it is only $50, well worth the deal IMO. And it will last me quite a long time, and much cheaper too buy it like this, need some Malawi?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Holy God enough food? :shock:


----------

